# 911 Conspiracy



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yea, I know...........conspiracy, tin foil hat.............where are the passengers, how could it be kept secret,.........lots of questions.

But, I recently viewed a documentary on Netflix, that showed some video footage that only aired once.......and never again.

Without getting into the planes that hit the twin towers, which may be a little more tin foil than the other part, which was about Building 7.

Building 7 was the third building that fell, much later and not very well reported to the public. The "official" report said that fire and debris from the twin towers caused Building 7 to collapse.

The problem with that explanation is that there were eye witnesses, including people who were actually trapped in the building when explosions went off. They eventually got out.........just before the building collapsed. There were also firemen who reported on video they heard a series of explosions all the way down the building........exactly as one would hear explosions in a controlled demolition.

One of the eye witnesses..........a very credible and thoughtful individual...........had been called and told to go to the building, because it housed many government agencies that would be needed as a result of the 911 attacks. When he arrived, the lobby looked as normal.........and he met up with another guy. They went up the elevator and entered an empty floor. There was tea and coffee cups half filled, food half eaten and everyone was gone. Somebody called him and told him to leave the building immediately. They heard explosions and the elevators didn't work, so they took the stairs down. More explosions and finally they made it to the lobby by climbing through a bomb blast hole in the wall. The lobby was bombed out.

He testified before the hearings...........and died mysteriously soon after. His testimony was never reported, but someone did video tape an interview with him before he died.

The plane attack on the Pentagon is another mystery. No engine or wing parts on the outside of the building........yet the hole wasn't big enough to swallow an airplane of that size. The most secure complex in the US..........with many security cameras.......and not one shows the plane hitting the building?

So, what really happened on 911?

Do you believe the official version?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

oh gawd... I guess after that retarded 'water witching' thread this isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

sags said:


> But, I recently viewed a documentary on Netflix, that showed some video footage that only aired once.......and never again.
> ...
> He testified before the hearings...........and died mysteriously soon after. His testimony was never reported, but someone did video tape an interview with him before he died.


This is the first time I have heard this particular story.
My guess would be there is no iota of truth in this at all.
If there were, it would not have been on Netflix.
It would have been removed and buried a long time ago, not open to the public like a Hollywood movie.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There is actually another eerily similar story about the CT shootings.
Story goes that the whole thing was staged.
All the parents and teachers were trained actors, govt. agents.
The kids reported dead are all alive and were seen by eye witnesses several days and weeks after the shootings.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I don't know what exactly happened during and following 911 but it sure did help the government bring in laws to spy on everyone and attack a few countries. As far as missing footage from the media, this stuff goes on all the time because the mainstream media is controlled by just a few companies. None of us know for sure what is happening out there but there is certainly stuff being covered up and hidden all the time.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Have to wonder about this "War on Terror" spawned in no small part from 911.

Two punks with homemade bombs shut down Boston for awhile, pictures of robocops with rifles and armour patrolling the streets,---are the zombies out and about.

Fear stirs the masses and causes many irrational events.

I better go out and weed the garden


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

So...lemme see......Dubya is considered, by some, (not me), to be the dumbest guy around...and in the 234 days between his inauguration and 9/11 he formulates a diabolical plan, secretly gathers together a competent, efficient group of experts, (while coordinating with al Qaeda), who place explosives that nobody working in the building, or around the building, notices...blah, blah. blah......pulls it all off, and not one of those in what would have to be a huge conspiracy ever says a word -


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Nemo2 said:


> So...lemme see......Dubya is considered, by some, (not me), to be the dumbest guy around...and in the 234 days between his inauguration and 9/11 he formulates a diabolical plan, secretly gathers together a competent, efficient group of experts, (while coordinating with al Qaeda), who place explosives that nobody working in the building, or around the building, notices...blah, blah. blah......pulls it all off, and not one of those in what would have to be a huge conspiracy ever says a word -


If the 911 conspiracy theories are true, then this plan would have been in the making for a long time.
The aftermath of the 9/11 attacks would have been well thought out - right from the introduction of the Patriot Act to the looting by corporations such as Halliburton, Unocal, etc. all the way leading up to the Iraq invasion.

But for this plan to work, W had to win the Presidential election in 2000.
By hook or by crook....


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Believing such a conspiracy is to believe that the leadership of the US was so psychopathic as to kill hundreds of their own citizens, attack the Pentagon, cause extensive damage to their financial system and initiate events that contributed greatly to the recent collapse of the economy; all in order to keep a closer watch on their citizens.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Spidey said:


> Believing such a conspiracy is to believe that the leadership of the US was so psychopathic as to kill hundreds of their own citizens, attack the Pentagon, cause extensive damage to their financial system and initiate events that contributed greatly to the recent collapse of the economy; all in order to keep a closer watch on their citizens.


OMG...don't give Obama any ideas!!


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend lost his 19 year old daughter that day ,she lived in New Jersey and worked at the Restaurant.We went to her Memorial a month later as there was no body to bury and then on November 8 we got a call that her body was identified so we went back again for the burial.Quietly about 6 months later another call they had identified another body part was found.We have seen different videos one saying the Jews did it ,another blame Bush family and Dick Head since he made Billions on this.In the end many families still suffer and my friend asked not to get any more calls after his third to claim body parts.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> We have seen different videos one saying *the Jews did it*....


What a surprise, eh?

No doubt, they are so evil and smart, that they are capable of causing all the global problems, even the Arab Spring was all their fault. 

Imagine we would have double the global problems, if not for the Holocaust, that reduced them to 13.7 million as of 2012 around the world, instead of the closer to 30 million.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

On the original 9/11 question. Some people claim the World Trade Center was destroyed by a sinister Arab called Osama Bin Laden plotting in his secret underground lair in Afghanistan, using a world wide terrorist organization called Al Quaida.

I don't put much stock in such conspiracy theories myself. It sounds like the plot of a James Bond movie.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

in the chaos of buildings on fire and falling to pieces it would be easy to confuse pieces and parts of buildings buckling and crumbling with explosions
building supports can give way with what sound like explosions since they are rapid and under a lot of pressure

the problem with the controlled demolition theory is that the amount of prep-work and wiring in place of the charges simply could not have gone on undetected
it would be a such a massive job requiring hundreds or even thousands of charges

wtc north and south would have required even more charges all of which would have to be wired and set without a single person noticing

reality is chaos and we impose meaning on it


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't blame the Jews it was the Arabs! They'll admit it after you bomb their homes and waterboard them too. Don't forget about the weapons of mass destruction they had. If we want to dig up the past, of course there was never antisemitism or slavery in America either.

I read the 9/11 Commission Report and it doesn't jive with what I know first hand working at some of the agencies quoted throughout, and there are obviously many glaring holes. So I read many of the conspiracy theories and they're even worse though. It's as if only the crazy theories surface......


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I get very sick and tired of people who see a "conspiracy" behind every single bad thing that ever happens in this world. I have no idea exactly what happened at 911, but I don't doubt that Al Qaeda terrorists were behind it, and I think the theory that the American government did it deliberately is so ridiculous that it doesn't even bear consideration.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't see why the terrorists would have bothered with Building 7 in the first place. Even if they did, wouldn't they have used hijacked planes like they did with the other towers?

As for the Pentagon, that would mean that American Airlines was also in on the conspiracy.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The most likely scenario, that I can imagine...........is a conspiracy of silence.

It seems impossible that a government conspiracy to plan all the tragic events surrounding 911 was possible............but also as implausible is the conclusion that a group of Arab radicals kept the plot concealed for months of planning, preparation, and execution.

There is evidence that warnings were issued..........but ignored.

How does a young Muslim radical, with limited knowledge of flying a small training propeller plane in flight school in Florida, manage to navigate a commercial airliner around buildings and over highways.............to fly it mere inches above the ground and strike the Pentagon at ground level? Many airline pilots claim it couldn't be done by the most experienced among them.

How does Building 7 fall..........many hours later, despite not having suffered the structural damage of an airplane crashing into it?

When prior to 911 or since............has any other concrete building fallen in such a manner?

Why have the security video tapes around the Pentagon never been released to the public?

The most bizarre conspiracy theories discredit more reasonable theories...........and deflects the asking of real questions.

There are lots of questions.............that perhaps will never be answered.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's been a long time since I read up on this stuff, but most of those questions were already answered to my satisfaction.

Building 7 did have severe collateral damage and began leaning before it collapsed.
There has never been a building that suffered damage like that before 9/11, so they had no idea how it would react.
I could have sworn some videos were released, I remember seeing at least one...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Karen said:


> I get very sick and tired of people who see a "conspiracy" behind every single bad thing that ever happens in this world. I have no idea exactly what happened at 911, but I don't doubt that Al Qaeda terrorists were behind it, and I think the theory that the American government did it deliberately is so ridiculous that it doesn't even bear consideration.


I used to trust corporations and the government as operating in good faith and conscience, but that faith has been steadily eroded over the years.

We get a small glimpse of what is really happening, with a story here and a story there, from the mainstream media.

But, after awhile one gets the feeling they aren't finding and revealing but a small pittance of what is actually going on.

The advent of the internet has certainly changed people's perception and trust in a lot of things.

Years ago, most everyone trusted the police to act in a proper manner. Claims of police misconduct weren't considered seriously.

Today, with Youtube and mobile phones with cameras, people are getting a far different opinion on the matter.

I don't think the misconduct started only when YouTube was created. I suspect it was there all along and just not revealed.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm not completely naive, sags and I'm certainly not someone who thinks the police always act in a proper manner. I spent the last 16 years of my working life working for a federal government agency that deals with complaints from the public about the conduct of on-duty RCMP members, so I'm well aware that some police officers don't always act as they should. But that doesn't mean that every harmful act that happens in this world is the result of a conspiracy, and I don't believe for one minute that the American government conspired with American Airlines and god-knows-who-else to murder thousands of their own citizens. I realize there are unanswered questions about 911, but nothing as important as that huge question. Even other governments whose citizens were killed would have had to have cooperated in the conspiracy - somebody, sometime, somewhere would have talked.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Who knows what, but the government is spying on all of its citizens we know this and I am sure that wouldn't bear consideration 10 years ago.

Anything and everything is going on including some of the conspiracy people being used to discredit the conspiracy groups.

I don't trust anyone and that includes the conspiracy group.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Karen you have to remember there is no media other then the fringe media so even if someone talks only the fringe media will report it and who listens to them.

Of course a lot of what the fringe media says is speculation so even if they are reporting the truth it will be hard to believe.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

> ...there is no media other then the fringe media...


Oh really ???!!!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to wonder how "somebody, sometime, somewhere" has never spoken out about any of the conspiracies that must be going on. Then I realized there is no conspiracy, it's just how capitalism and government works. There is a difference between the misconduct of an RCMP officer and an agency doing what it's "supposed" to do. To make money you sell a solution to a problem.. nobody is "supposed" to encourage problems but that's just the nature of the beast. To project a system that you dominate around the globe, you have to keep a lot of secrets from the public too. It's not a conspiracy for the government to keep national interests secret.. we are divided by lines like competing teams. If you want to level the playing field you better be ready to lower your standard of living too. It's simple once you realize where the media is coming from and how they operate. There's a big difference between a conspiracy and a bunch of confused people. If you actually believe that "they hate us for our freedom" is a reasonable explanation, I feel bad for you..


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The World Trade Center had 2 buildings hit by 2 airliners that collapsed an hour later exactly like buildings being demolished by controlled demolition explosions.

It is impossible to knock down a skyscraper with an airliner.

It is impossible to rig a skyscraper and demolish it without anyone knowing

It is impossible for Building 7 to have fallen down from being hit by flying debris.

So what happened?

It is also impossible to hijack an airplane and fly for an hour without the attention of an air force fighter jet, radar on the ground and FAA authorities.

A lot of impossible things happened that day.

As this is a financial site I should also mention that someone sold short airlines and other stocks affected by the tragedy, and bought thousands of puts just days before 9/11. Yet no one ever traced the money or asked who these psychic investors were.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The owner of building 7 also re-insured the building only days before the incident.

The owner was recorded in a television interview saying..........the decision was made to "pull" the building, which in the demolition world means blow it up. He later said that he was mispoken.

There are others...................but as already said..............both sides and all answers seem implausible..............so we don't really know what happened.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

TOP SECRET TAPES REVEALING GEORGE W. BUSH'S DIABOLICAL PLAN

Actual tapes of George W: Bush and CIA director (who George refers to by the pet name "Buddy")

Buddy: Why so glum George.

W: Dag nab it all Buddy, I just can't think of a way to get away with spying on the American public.

Buddy: Cheer up chief, I've got a plan. How about blowing up a World Trade Centre building?

W: It's so crazy it just might work! But is one enough?.

Buddy: Yeah, you're right we better do both for good measure.

W: And how about we throw in the Pentagon as well? 

Buddy: Great thinking George! I can see why they picked you as president. One problem though, how will we plant bombs there?

W: Good point. Let's put on our thinking cowboy hats.

Buddy: I've got it! Let's fly airplanes into the buildings. 

W: But who could we get that would be willing to do it? It is a bit of a suicide mission. 

Buddy: There just so happens to be this group of Arab guys from various countries that have been kind of depressed lately. Maybe we could enroll them in some flying lessons?

W: That sound like a plan. But this will take coordination from military personal at various levels, several Arab participants and the squad that will be planting bombs in the buildings. Some of these fellas can be a tad overly sensitive about blowing up their own citizens. How do we keep it quiet?

Buddy: Got it covered chief. We get them to do the pinky swear. 

W: Why didn't I think of that. Hey by the way, they building owner voted for me, don't forget to remind him to renew his insurance.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

How interesting that Spidey seems to be the only person who was privy to this "top-secret" taped conversation!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

nathan79 said:


> As for the Pentagon, that would mean that American Airlines was also in on the conspiracy.


The only conspiracy AA is involved in is fooling shareholders into believing they can deliver a good, reliable, and profitable service. This is no conspiracy, only the truth.


----------

